# Rescued Baby Rabbit video handfeeding



## cornflakes (Sep 3, 2018)

So a couple years I rescued another rabbit. She was only about 2 days old,all pink, no fur, eyes shut,
and her mother had abandoned her since she was out of the nest. 

I took her home and decided to try and raise her myself. I had to learn a bit about handfeeding newborn rabbits and such and well here's the video I finally put together. Her name is Samy. Today she's a little over 2 years old now and doing well. She's very affectionate and loves hiding under my palm as she was used to doing that when she was little.

I also did a little ASMR of them eating carrots haha.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 3, 2018)

Very cute. Our youngest rescue was about 6 weeks--tossed out in a park the monday after easter. She was 14 ounces and grew to over 11 pounds.


----------

